# Вопросы-ответы > Семейные вопросы >  Брак между преданнЫМ и непреданнОЙ-примеры в ИСККОН

## Алексей Назин

Харе Кришна  :vanca calpa: 
Недавно слышал, что бывают благополучные браки между преданным и непреданной(и наоборот). 
Как такое возможно?  
Приведите примеры таких браков, опишите, как живёт семейная пара в таком браке, как решают бытовые и другие вопросы?

----------

